# The Field You Are Moving Cannot Be Placed in that PivotTable area



## Jami2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have just begun using PowerPivot and keep running into the following error:

"The Field You Are Moving Cannot Be Placed in that PivotTable area"

I am working with financial data (budget & actual) in two separate tables, which I am trying to report on using a PowerPivot table. Both tables are set up so that there are twelve columns of values, each representing a month of data. When I begin setting up the pivot table, it behaves just fine, calculating the sum of the monthly values based on product, location, account, etc. But after refreshing and formatting a little bit, and then trying to add more value fields to the pivot table, I begin getting the error message. I can add, for instance, September, to the pivot table but it is pulled in as a row label and won't allow me to move it over to the values area, as if it no longer recognizes that these are values, not labels.

Help!! Thanks for any advice. I'm a total rookie so hope this is not a silly question.


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome!  Can you post the precise error message?  I am not sure I have ever seen this one.

Also, can you tell me which field list you are using - the PowerPivot field list or the "built-in" Excel field list?  The two field lists are illustrated here:

http://www.powerpivotpro.com/2010/06/powerpivot-field-list-and-excel-field-list-at-same-time/


----------



## Jami2 (Jan 31, 2012)

The precise error message was, "The Field You Are Moving Cannot Be Placed in that PivotTable Area".  I was using the PowerPivot field list.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jami2 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, I just read your blog post from Jan 19th and I think I have solved the problem.  I'm still not sure exactly why I was getting that particular error message but I was also experiencing extreme slowness.  I added another master filter table and both problems seem to have been eliminated.  I guess I should start reading the blog!  Thank you!


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 31, 2012)

Excellent, glad the problem resolved


----------



## David Churchward (Jan 31, 2012)

Jami2 - great to see finance data in the mix!  Whilst not directly related to your question, you'll see performance and functionality gains in shaping your data (if possible) to create 1 value column but with multiple rows representing each period. 

Rob's "Performance" section has more details and his post on more rows, less columns = speed has it all. Sorry - I'm mobile at the moment so difficult to add links. Go to www.powerpivotpro.com and check the performance section. 

Hope this helps


----------

